# Id love some constructive criticism



## purplecity (Jul 28, 2008)

i think ur plants are way up front, covering anything that would even look like an aqua scape

you should first start by unplanting, take out literally all your plants, 

and mess with the rocks 
see what arrangements look good

then you should start planting around/behind the rocks

just my thoughts


----------



## travis.808 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like a pretty good start. Maybe you could extend the glosso to the front as well? Might add some depth. I like the diversity of the plant choices.


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

as far as the scape I was going for a slope from top left down to the bottom right. Im hoping when it grows in I can shape it more


----------



## fishdweeb (Nov 3, 2007)

I started the same way...waaay tooo much down in front...had to unplant and back stuff up.


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

so the rocks should be in front. or just push the plants back. or leave the front epmty?


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

I like it


----------



## Gweneth (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree that you need more of a foreground. Consider moving the micro sword back a bit and letting the glosso fill in the front of the tank all the way over to the pile of rocks on the left. 

I like the rock pile, but I think the sword in front of it obscures it too much and makes the space look shallow. Moving it behind the rocks or creating a space in the middle of them for it might help that.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

i assume "Your mamma dresses ya funny" is not what you had in mind?


sorry, you knew as soon as you hit "sent", that someone was gonna say something along those lines. i just got it out of the way...

on a more constructive line, as a few mentioned, move those plants back the one on the left will look nice almost all the way to the back, the others mid ground i think would work, depends on the look your after.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It looks like you have the 'gray slick' at the surface. I take a large plastic cup, dip that out and replace the water. If you don't, the plants don't receive proper light.
I would put the sword over behind the ludwigia. What is the dark part sticking up towards the rocks on the left by the ludwigia, driftwood? My eyes are drawn to it. I would move it or remove it. The plants look nice and healthy.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you have much surface agitation? I don't see ANY ripples on the water surface? You should have some movement. 

As far as the scape goes...
The rock placement is not very natural looking; especially the rocks on the left side. Is your goal to make it look natural or not?

Like others have said, keep tall plants in the back. I assume this is a 55, which is very challenge to scape will because it has little depth. 

Decide what shape you want the aquascape to be and go from there. The right side will struggle with just the glosso. Do you want a mass of plants across the tank, tall plants in the center of the tank, tall plants on the sides of the tank and an open center? Use the 2/3's rule. 

Some plants are awkwardly placed...especially the alternanthera and sword plant. 

You asked for "constructive" criticism...you got it. Plant growth looks healthy so far. I realize the tank is still establishing and things will look better once they fill in. You will figure out how things look best with time. If you are like me, you will constantly be tinkering with plant placement and moving things around until its just right.


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks for all the replies.

The tank is a 75gallon and I only just set it up and didnt even add the filter there is just the powerhead in there.

Before I read the posts this morning I made some minor changes, I moved the driftwood to the other side of the middle, moved some of the micro sword on the rt back a little and planted more glosso along the front. I also added an anubis in the middle and moved the rocks around a bit. I didnt make much difference. I also added a black background.

I was going for the sloped down to the rt look. I dont have enough plants to make the slope look "sloped". Ill move the big sword and the front ludwiga today to the back and see how that goes. 

here is the updated pic... ill take another tonight after more changes.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, much better already. My worry would be a 'dead spot' of circulation within that pile of rocks on the left. What filter will you be using? Is there livestock yet? What are your plans for fish and/or inverts? The black background is good.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

have you considered relocating the larger plant in the L/F into the R/R corner as a temporary location.It will fill out the area nicley unless you already have plans for that area, you could also relocate the Glosso to that corner, it just looks odd being empty right now.

I really like the rock formation you have created on the left there, a lot of potential there

And yes It will look better as it fills out, best not to push it to far yet, let the plants develop, you may find a better spot for certian plantings based on their growth pattern weeks down the road.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

First look I think it is missing a big bush plant like wisteria on the left side. The sword I think would look better on the right side. The red plants should be together near the middle, for they need the most light and will be the focal point.

Here are pics of scaping forms:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I also think it looks better. Your dw with the anubias is getting lost. It's low and so would look great in the foreground. Have you ever thought of setting it upright and in the left corner wedged over by your rocks? You would be able to see the wood better.

The red crypt that you have by the rocks on the right side is a good size for the midground. That is the look you need to have where you now have your sword. Unfortunately your sword will get much bigger and bushier and really be too big in the midground. It really would suit better in the back corner, behind your rock caves.

Anubias also looks great growing in cubbies of your rocks. 

You've got a lot of potential there!  Getting better all the time.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I like the rock arrangement. The sword plant will eventually grow all the way up to the water surface with a lot more leaves, so at some point you will have to move it to the back.

I think your micro sword is too tall for the aquascape. Its in its emersed growth form which is why its so tall. It will grow out new plants much shorter, but in the meantime, you could reach in with a pair of sissors and cut the grass shorter. It won't hurt the plant any, and will actually encourage new growth sooner. Is that dwarf sag on the left? Same thing, cut them shorter or put them in a tighter group a little further back. Sag can get up to 8 inches tall or more.

I think the Alternanthera is fine where it is.


----------



## Jag1980 (Sep 19, 2008)

Those are some extremely ugly rocks. I would go down to the river and pick out some much nicer more natural looking rocks instead of those landfill concrete chunks you call rocks lol..

Use a background on the back of the tank, that landscape fabric works very well and is super cheap. I use a black fabric type landscape cloth and it works perfect.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

----------------


----------



## Jag1980 (Sep 19, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> That's not very nice. You could have said the same thing in a nice way.


Yes I could have, but rocks don't have feelings :icon_roll


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL It is ok that is EXACTLY what they are. florida land fill rocks. I have a TON. I have been using thoes rocks since I set up my super budget 35 gallon. I wanted to get new rocks but between the tank, stand, filter etc I have spent $800 so I decided to keep the rocks... maybe one day Ill replace them,

as far as the background I currently have black poster board up..another budget cut. It is not in the 1st post but in the 2nd update picture at the bottom of page on. I wanted to get a dark blue but that too will have to wait.

so that black landscape stuff.. you mean the stuff you put down so weeds dont grow up?


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

i still havent moved that sword. it seems to be the one major thing that everyone says to do. Im just not sure where to put it. I added 2 plants. today ill cut the grasses and try and place that sword. I moved the Alternanthera that was in the front to the other area in the back where i had the rest. I think i just may take the sword out and add that new plant I added that is behind the wenditti (i dont know the name). 

this is the look I am going for...









here is the recent picture...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

belladee said:


> I think i just may take the sword out and add that new plant I added that is behind the wenditti (i dont know the name).
> here is the recent picture...


Where is that plant? I don't see the wenditti.

I think the plant, wisteria?, behind the red plants should go on the left. Behind the red plants some anacharin plants would look good. They are listed as floating plants but can be anchored. Since they are floating plants they be put anyware and grow.


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

anacharin. that is what i added. It is on the left infront of the rocks and then in the middle back. the wenditti is in front of that


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Oh, I see it now. It just isn't as tall as I am use to seeing it. 

Can't wait to see the tank when all have grown out. I am in the position. Just rescaped and now my plants look as red and bushy as they were.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

I really like the look you're going for. It seems like you are well on your way. 

Having this in "temporary" position is fine, you can tinker with it as they grow. It's a good excuse for messing with the aquarium .


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

The sword once established has a pretty large root system to go with all the size it will have when grown out. Makes it hard to move later without mucking things up. Spaced off the tank walls and towards the back or least not in front of anything you want to see later when it grows in. Nice start.


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Def. move the sword.

Tall plants* always *go in the back.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

so your after a strong sloped appearance? if so move that rock and flora on the r/s into the center, leave the sword in place and wait for the growth


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

you could also get a bigger rock, instead of all those smaller rocks.. it would look better porportionatly (sp?)
it looks good though! i like it..


----------

